
Quick, cheap to make and loved by police–facial recognition apps are on the rise - Anon84
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/commentisfree/2020/jan/25/facial-recognition-apps-are-on-the-rise
======
bradknowles
I wonder what happens when we start aiming them at police officers, so that we
can identify them in every social media post and security video they show up
in. How many of their neighbors have Ring video cameras that share videos so
easily?

